# PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?



## virtuall (13. November 2015)

*PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Hi 


Ich habe "neuerdings" (seit einigen Wochen) Probleme mit meinen fps im Raid. Am Anfang war es nur bei 30er Gruppen, mittlerweile aber auch bei 16+ Leuten (drunter weiß ich nicht, gehe ich nie).

Ich spiele auf hoch (früher auf Ultra). Gerade bei Archi geht das beispielsweise gar nicht. Die fps sacken teilweise auf 5-20 ab und es ruckelt nur noch. Vorher hatte ich die Probleme nicht und es lief alles flüssig. Komischerweise macht es auch fast keinen Unterschied ob ich auf hoch oder auf niedrig spiele, fps sackt gleich weit ab.

Stelle ich mich vor meine Garni und schraube an der Grafik rum sehe ich in den fps deutliche Unterschiede.

Mein System:

Windows 7 64 Bit (bin wieder zurück von Windows 10, da gabs aber die gleichen Probleme)
Intel i5 4670k mit extra Kühler
Geforce GTX 670 OC
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
2 SSD Festplatten (2. SSD wird gegen eine normale 1TB Festplatte getauscht die Tage)
2 Benq G242 HDB Bildschirme (falls das Relevant sein sollte)
Netzteil müsste das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W sein. Bin mir aber grad nicht mehr sicher. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip.

Wie ist das System überhaupt? Sollte man damit vernünftig spielen können?

Grüße


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. November 2015)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Solltest mit deinem System keine Probleme haben.

Meistens ist recount und co. die Fehlerquelle für geringe FPS.(besonders in Raids)


----------



## virtuall (13. November 2015)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Hab ich schon deaktiviert, hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Rayken (13. November 2015)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Der Rechner ist noch völlig O.K für WoW.
Du hast irgendein anderes Problem.

Hast du die Probleme auch bei einer frisch aufgesetzten
Installation? Ansonsten tippe ich auf ein addon was dazwischen funkt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. November 2015)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Oder einfach auf einen verstaubten PC. Da taktet dann alles runter wenn es zu warm wird


----------



## virtuall (13. November 2015)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

GPU 60 Grad rum, CPU 50 in etwa. Sollte doch völlig in ordnung sein oder nicht? 

Völlig verstaubt ist er nicht, hab ihn grad aufgemacht als ich die neue Festplatte rein habe. 

WoW komplett neu aufgesetzt habe ich noch nicht da ich die CD nicht habe und der Download bei meinem Schnecken Internet ewig dauert.


----------



## virtuall (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Ich schiebe das nochmal hoch. Bisher wars ja nur bei 1-2 Bossen, im Mythic mode ist es aber bei fast jedem so. Sehe daher Fähigkeiten teilweise zu spät und bin tot da sie erst auftauchen wenn ich schon tot am Boden liege. FPS liegen dann wieder nur bei 20 rum , manchmal auch  niedriger und es ruckelt. Tritt beim ersten Boss hauptsächlich auf wenn viele Adds kommen. 

Addons habe ich schon mal komplett alle deaktiviert und getestet, hat so gut wie keinen Unterschied gemacht (zumindest HC nicht). Habe die Grafik schon nur noch auf Mittel stehen. 

Komplette neuinstallation des Spiels habe ich noch nicht gemacht da ich wie gesagt ewig brauche um es runterzuladen. Aber wenns an nem Addon liegen sollte, müsste es dann nicht auch besser sein wenn ich alles deaktiviert habe?


----------



## morsor (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

ich habe das problem das meine FPS in wäldern um ca 50-70% einbrechen, dabei spielt es auch keine rolle aus welchem expansion pack ^^ also wald von elwyn 20 fps tanaandjungel 15fps usw ^^


----------



## virtuall (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Hab beim letzten Raid mal GPUZ mitlaufen lassen. Temperatur war maximal bei 55 Grad, CPU Auslastung so bei 60% rum, auch wenn die FPS einbrüche da waren. 

Was tun? Es nervt....


----------



## sp01 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Immer noch das System ausm ersten Beitrag? Ich würde ja mal auf die Graka tippen, mit WoD gabs ein gehöriges Grafikupdate.
Ich kann gerade auch nur im Fenstermodus laufen lassen, im fullscreen bricht die fps extrem ein. Hab eine R7 260x verbaut. Gut, wow ist für NV optimirt, aber ist so eine Idee von mir.


----------



## virtuall (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Ja, immer noch das gleiche System. Probleme werden immer extremer. Mythic kaum noch spielbar. Hab aber neuerdings auch das Problem das es sich ruckelig anfühlt, frames und latenz aber noch in ordnung sind. 

Heute mal beim ersten Boss so gut wie alle Addons deaktiviert. Ergebnis: konstant nur noch 15-20 fps. Heute wars aber auch besonders schlimm. Werde nun am WE mal WoW neu drauf ziehen und  Montag fast ohne Addons testen. Aber keine Ahnung ob das was bringt.

Kann ich die Grafikkarte esten ob sie noch in ordnung ist und ob die Leistung grundsätzlich noch passen würde?


----------



## virtuall (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Ich schiebs mal hoch. Würde es denn Sinn machen die Grafikkarte auszutauschen? So machts echt keinen Spaß mehr... Hab mal kurz mit neu aufgesetztem Wow gespielt, hat nicht den wahnsinns unterschied gemacht. Komisch ist halt immer noch das es keinen wahnsinns Unterschied macht ob ich auf Mittel oder hoch spiele. 

Falls ein Tausch sinn macht, in was?


----------



## Markzzman (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

GPU Tausch würde nicht viel bringen.

Das System ist eigentlich ziemlich gut.
Spiele mit dem Sys unten in der Sig. auf Ultra - ausser Schatten auf mittel - und Treiber Settings auch auf max Qualität eingestellt.

Das muss an was anderes liegen.

hab bei ´nem Kumpel gerade ´ne EVGA 660Ti verbaut und bei dem rennt WoW auch.

Ciao


€: mal den 2. Bildschirm abgesteckt ? Bei mir ruckelt es auch und die FPS droppen etwas mehr wenn ich meinen LED TV noch nebenher angesteckt habe bzw. am laufen ist.


----------



## virtuall (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

2. Bildschirm hab ich noch nicht abgesteckt, kann ich mal probieren. Wäre aber nicht das was ich mir vorstelle  

Spiele momentan auf Niedrig und zumindest beim 5. Boss gehts so einigermaßen. Fps sind da deutlich besser. Allerdings möchte ich halt nicht dauerhaft auf niedrig spielen. 

Kann ich irgendwie feststellen ob die GPU noch in ordnung ist? Oder woran es sonst liegen könnte?


----------



## fipS09 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Mythic geh ich nicht, aber 25er ala LFR rennen bei mir mit einem I5 2300 und einer GTX 560ti 448. Und das auch mit 2. Bildschirm auf hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## virtuall (4. März 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Ich schiebs mal wieder hoch. 

2. Bildschirm hatte ich abgesteckt, hat absolut gar nix gebracht.


----------



## D00msday (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Du kannst mehrere Dinge tun:

- in den System-Grafikeinstellungen Antialiasing "Anwendung entscheiden lassen" 
- Ingame Partikeldichte heruntersetzen
- Ingame Antialiasing herunter setzen (auf Hoch  wird standardmäßig 8x eingestellt, was zu hoch ist für deine Grafikkarte - mach FXAA oder 2x/4x msaa)
- Ingame Schatten herunterstellen
- Programme die nebenbei laufen ausmachen, dazu gehören besonders Capture-Programme wie NV Shadowplay, Fraps, OBS. Bei AMD ist das Shadowplay Counterpart zum Beispiel standardmäßig aktiv, könnte also bei NV genauso sein

Dies sind die Dinge die am meisten FPS bringen oder auch herunterbringen


----------



## Bambusbar (19. März 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Einfach mal die Graka Auslastung monitoren (Afterburner zb)  dann siehst du ja,  ob die Karte dauernd am Anschlag ist oder nicht


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (28. März 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*



virtuall schrieb:


> 2. Bildschirm hab ich noch nicht abgesteckt, kann ich mal probieren. Wäre aber nicht das was ich mir vorstelle
> 
> Spiele momentan auf Niedrig und zumindest beim 5. Boss gehts so einigermaßen. Fps sind da deutlich besser. Allerdings möchte ich halt nicht dauerhaft auf niedrig spielen.
> 
> Kann ich irgendwie feststellen ob die GPU noch in ordnung ist? Oder woran es sonst liegen könnte?



Klar. Deaktiviere sie, aktiviere die interne GPU deiner CPU (BIOS) und benutze die interne Grafikeinheit. Auf niedrigsten Details und ggf. niedriger Auflösung sollte die ja reichen, oder?


----------



## virtuall (21. April 2016)

*AW: PC nicht mehr ausreichend für WoW?*

Probleme bestehen weiterhin massiv. Noch jemand Tips?


----------

